# Disability



## Diane FM (Jan 28, 2004)

I am filing for a disability. I know it has to be done well, to have it approved. I saw some helpful info on here about a week ago, now I can't seem to find it again. Any help is greatly appreciated.







Thanks! Diane FMHope everyone is having the best day they can. I felt like I was hit by a truck yesterday. I have just started taking new vitamins with soy and calcium, now I see from Susan's post that calcium can hurt us more when the cells don't release it. Darn here I thought I was doing something good for myself


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Here's a link to that thread. I hope it is helpful to you. Best wishes on your claim! http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=9;t=001844


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Dianne, welcome to this forum and the wider bulletin board.







Good luck with your disability claim.


----------



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

there is also some info in the news section of the bb and a search of the site will get a number of posts on 'disability'Good lucktom


----------



## Diane FM (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks all of you. Any help is greatly appreciated, cuz i CAN'T EVEN think straight.thanks, Diane


----------



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

Diane, Take it one step at a time. If you are having trouble thinking straight contact the disability people for help. They should provide this. They offered to help me but I didn't need it.tom


----------



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

Diane, How are you doing on your claim?tom


----------



## Diane FM (Jan 28, 2004)

Poet, everyone,I just got the express package from a lawyer I was referred to. It is going to cost, but he said he would take care of everything with the docs and filing with my employer and the paperwork that goes to the employer is the same I can send to soc.sec. basically. My mom is going to help me with the soc. sec. part. I just need a certificate from soc.sec., I don't have to have an answer from them before i file with my employer, just that I filed for soc. sec. I hope I am making enough sense. I have been down for the past week and finally feel a little better today. Maybe I may even get to the store. Thanks to everyone for your guidance and support you may not realize how very helpful this is to me..it has given me hope and a great nudge in the right direction. I have been putting this off because of my foggy brain. The lawyer was so nice and said he would repeat anything as many times as I needed. I don't feel I am a stupid person, I just get confused. (((luv to all)))Diane


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Dianne, of course you're not stupid, you're dealing with this awful cognitive dysfunction (aka Brain Fog) we all have to varying degrees.  I get confused easily too. My mother helped me fill out my social security disability benefit forms because it was so exhausting and because of the cognitive dysfunction, and I believe that's why I was awarded benefits the first time I applied, so I'm glad yours is around to help you too. Your lawyer sounds understanding and helpful too. Good luck with your claims, and let us know how you get on, won't you.P.S Have you seen the post 'Common Sense Brain Fog Strategies'? It's here http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=9;t=001828


----------



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

Never put down just FM as a diagnosis on your ssd paper work.Think of every tiny thing wrong with you. List them all! And, on a separate piece of paper, list them and how it effects your daily life.Start at the top of your head and work down. Thinking outside and Inside your body!!HeadDo you have headaches, sinus headaches, do you have ringing in the ears, tinnitus? Write it down. Do you have problems with your throat? Cough, teeth, gum problems? Write it down. Do you have neck problems? Disk, range of motion, etc.......write it down!! Skin problems?Write it Down ! Go on from there. If you have had problems in the past, and only now and then now. Still write it down. All of us have some of these problems..........Write it down!! Never just put FM!!!!50 FIBRO SIGNS -- 1. pain 2. fatigue 3. sleep disorder 4. morning stiffness 5. cognitive or memory impairment 6. irritable bowel 7. chronic headaches 8. TMJ syndrome 9. numbness and tingling sensationl0. muscle twitching 11. skin sensitivities 12. dry eyes and mouth 13. dizziness 14. allergic symptoms 15. mitral valve prolapse 16. heel or arch pain 17. brain fatigue 18. painful periods 19. chest pains, noncardiac 20. depression 21. panic attacks 22. irritable bladder 23. multiple chemical sensitivities 24. joint hypermobility 25. suicidal 26. personality changes 27. lightheadedness 28. disequilibrium 29. severe muscle weakness 30. intolerance of bright lights 31. alteration of taste, smell, hearing 32. low frequency, sensorineural hearing loss 33. decreased painful sound threshold 34. ringing in the ears 35. exaggerated involuntary rapid eyemovement 36. changes in visual acuity 37. intolerance of alcohol 38. enhancement of medication side effects 39. intolerance of previously toleratedmedications 40. severe nasal and other allergies, possible sinusinfections 41. weight change (gain) 42. muscle and joint aches 43. night sweats 44. heart palpitations 45. muscle spasms 46. Raynaud's-like symptoms 47. carpal tunnel syndrome 48. heartburn 49. difficulty swallowing 50. interstitial cystitis Each one of these comes with, a set of problems and diagnosis. Write it down. And, as I said. After you list all these. On a separate paper write how it all effects your daily life. Go into detail.Always write down what you can. But, add see attached paper work.Send a letter of what your life is like with all your problems. How you wish you could work, but just cant anymore. That you spend most all your time, in bed.{ you have to think of your worst day} It also, helps to list every single doctor you have seen in the last 5 years.Get lab and xray reports on your own, to send with your paper work to ssd! Always make a copy of everything you send to ssd! Everything! If they ask you again about something........send it again!


----------



## Diane FM (Jan 28, 2004)

Thank you starcatcher and Susan,I will be continually referring to this info.luv to all,Diane


----------



## Diane FM (Jan 28, 2004)

I just wanted to say the lawyer is working with the doctors on my disability from my employer.I am getting impatient his letter said be patient it is more important for it to go in right than fast. I am out of sick leave and am just worrying now probably needlessly, because I KNOW I qualify, it is just convincing the people who decide. I am glad though that the lawyer is guiding the docs as to what to write. I think my worry is mainly because The family leave act allows one to be off for 12 weeks a year and am scared if I get fired for not being at work then what if the disability doesn't pan out like it shoud?I went to SS and the man there was very nice. I told him fibro and he said depression. I said it is not caused by depression and he said when someone says fibro it is the depression or mental aspect that gets them the benefits. I figured why argue with him he is not going to be the deciding person anyway. He said when things were stressful there he hurt all over too. Well I know stress can cause flares, but fibro is all the time and his pain was temporary. Just needed to vent some frustration with all this I guess. At least I have the certificate that I filed with SS that I need to send to the lawyer for my employer claim.I am wondering if I should have filed with workers comp when I went off work, cuz the job really aggravated the symptoms physically and mental stress.When I asked our medical unit they said that is what sick leave is for. Maybe that is why they haven't fired me yet, since they really don't know I am filing for disability until the lawyer submits it. Maybbe they don't want a workers comp claim????Thanks for listening....any thoughts?luv to allDiane


----------

